# sffd emt written test



## CBRMEDIC (Nov 19, 2014)

anyone taking the written test on dec?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 19, 2014)

I think everyone is.


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Nov 19, 2014)

anyone know what the test consists of? is a emt based test or math/verbal or both


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 19, 2014)

Written Examination (Pass/Fail): Candidates who are invited to participate in the selection process will take a pass/fail multiple-choice test to determine their relative knowledge in job-related areas, which may include, but are not limited to: procedures and practices in emergency medicine, and current EMT techniques in field and hospital settings. Candidates who pass the Written Examination will advance to subsequent components of the selection process.

Sounds like an EMT test. 
My guess is a simple scantron test to test basic medical knowledge. 
Knowing basic math never hurts.


----------



## Angel (Nov 20, 2014)

not that anyone may know. but how does 'upgrading' work? i dont have 1000 hrs medic experience yet but i will in a couple months


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 20, 2014)

As vacancies come up for medics, they are offered to paramedic qualified EMTs. 

There is a process but am told that it does not take long, I'd imagine within a year or two. 

With 25% of the suppression academies coming from Station 49, openings should be coming available often. 

I am told they need to hire 70.


----------



## Danno (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm told they work 10s and 12s, but does anyone know how many days a month you work? Curious as to what the potential for picking up overtime is.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 20, 2014)

Working 12s, Averages out to about 3 days on with 3 days off; rotating schedule. Some weeks you work that 2nd day (normally) off and some weeks get 4 days off in a row. 

I believe about 15 shifts per month.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 21, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> As vacancies come up for medics, they are offered to paramedic qualified EMTs.
> 
> There is a process but am told that it does not take long, I'd imagine within a year or two.
> 
> ...



AMENDED: 
The process to upgrade is automatic based on need as long as you hold appropriate certifications and keep your nose clean. 

Upgrade is possible after probation (1 year) and trends have been 2 years at the most. 

Possibility of having rules rewritten to allow for upgrade during L1 (EMT) probation after 6 months to meet needs. 

The P-Card is the golden ticket for this process due to extremely low numbers currently as well as continued crossovers to suppression.


----------



## Danno (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey shirtz thanks for the update.  Do you know what the pay tops out at for EMT and medic, respectively?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 21, 2014)

I believe somewhere around $80k and $110k respectively (L1/L2). 

L3 get an additional $10k and a  suppression schedule while still being able to pick up OT on the transport units.

Doesn't suck.


----------



## BeachMedic (Nov 22, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I believe somewhere around $80k and $110k respectively (L1/L2).
> 
> L3 get an additional $10k and a  suppression schedule while still being able to pick up OT on the transport units.
> 
> Doesn't suck.



Pay is actually a bit higher than that.

Looking for an academy of 20~26 near March.


----------



## BeachMedic (Nov 22, 2014)

Upgrades are as needed. Looks like the department will continue to hire full-timers as basics for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Angel (Nov 22, 2014)

@BeachMedic any chance theyll take my hours into account at the time of academy? =/ (so i can go in as a medic instead)


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 22, 2014)

Angel said:


> @BeachMedic any chance theyll take my hours into account at the time of academy? =/ (so i can go in as a medic instead)


The announcement stated, only hiring for the L1 position. Seemed as though starting in the EMT role is the standard. There are many experienced medics working the EMT role.


----------



## Angel (Nov 22, 2014)

I figured. I wasn't sure because the title had all 3 positions but test said (emt) oh well. Still a great job


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 22, 2014)

One year goes by quickly... And helps you learn the system.... Not to mention, the EMT rate is a bug pay bump for most private transport medics.


----------



## BeachMedic (Nov 22, 2014)

@Angel 

Yeah we're only hiring full timers as EMTs for now. You can try the per deim opening but that looks like a **** show with no promises of a full time position in the foreseeable future.

In my class 30 out of 35 hired were medics. 3 of our actual EMTs also went to medic school and the other one is a nurse. You won't find a better paycheck for this job anywhere else. I wouldn't pass it up. We still have a good pension too. Turns the stepping stone job into an actual career.


----------



## Angel (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm not! I almost did but said wtf am I thinking. I sent my app like 3 hrs before they closed so I'm excited to see where it goes. I was gonna say its worth it for the money but don't wanna seem one track minded


----------



## medic707 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the info beachmedic. Greatly appreciated.  Do u happen to know the requirements to go over to the suppression side?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 22, 2014)

medic707 said:


> Thanks for all the info beachmedic. Greatly appreciated.  Do u happen to know the requirements to go over to the suppression side?


Score higher than your coworkers on the test.


----------



## medic707 (Nov 22, 2014)

That's it? Academy, FF1?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 22, 2014)

medic707 said:


> That's it? Academy, FF1?


They put you through academy.
Maybe @BeachMedic has better info, but my  understanding was that top internal scores are forwarded on.
SFFD is a Honey Badger... They do what they want.


----------



## BeachMedic (Nov 22, 2014)

@medic707

Shirtz has good info. There are three ways to move over to suppression.

1. Based on seniority move over as an H3 medic. Could take awhile, but as a whole the department is pretty up there in age. A lot of turnover in the near future. The suppression side is even short medics more than the EMS side and for now it looks like most medics are coming from EMS.

2. Score really high on the H2 test. They make a little less than H3 fire medics though. Even if they pick up shifts as an H2/P.

3. Make the chief really like you. Chief has rule of the list.

Next H3L1(EMT) tower is rumored to be in Feb. Next H2 tower is next August. Per fire commissioners meeting notes they want to have an H3L3 exclusive tower mid next year. That would mean we'd lose another 10-20 medics from station 49(ems station). Plus whatever guys go over in the August h2 tower. In other words, it's a good time to get on this EMT list.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 22, 2014)

Do the suppression guys respond to every medical call like the departments sown here in LA? Or only certain calls?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 22, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Do the suppression guys respond to every medical call like the departments sown here in LA? Or only certain calls?


SFFD responds in a more awesome way than LA depts.


----------



## BeachMedic (Nov 22, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Do the suppression guys respond to every medical call like the departments sown here in LA? Or only certain calls?



Like Shirtz said, SFFDs solution to any problem is to throw as many bodies at the call as possible.

So most calls get at minimum an engine. At any given time only about half our stations are ALS, so if it's in a BLS district you get two engines responding. It's overkill for sure, but that's just how it is.

For a shooting or stabbing we roll an engine, truck, battalion chief, rescue captain, and a medic.

You should see our fire responses.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 22, 2014)

BeachMedic said:


> Like Shirtz said, SFFDs solution to any problem is to throw as many bodies at the call as possible.


"Throwing bodies at the problem" is one of my favorite quotables. 

Also, @Jim37F, there's a sobering center.
Does LA have one of those??


----------



## jim99 (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone have any info on the per diem (H-8) position? I applied for it but don't know a lot about it. 
Thanks!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 26, 2014)

jim99 said:


> Anyone have any info on the per diem (H-8) position? I applied for it but don't know a lot about it.
> Thanks!


Brand new position that was formed out of political pressure. Nobody is sure about how the position will flesh out in reality. Will be a potential sore spot with the Union but allows the City to fill positions as needed to meet levels required to maintain the 911 contract. 

Bottom line, could go either way for those who get the job, if they ever fill the spots.


----------



## BeachMedic (Nov 27, 2014)

jim99 said:


> Anyone have any info on the per diem (H-8) position? I applied for it but don't know a lot about it.
> Thanks!



Nobody knows what they are going to do with the H8ers or if it is going to be implemented. The general consensus is that no one is happy with the city's decision to hire part timers. It sets bad precedent. (E.g. per diem cops? Per diem suppression personnel?)

The only thing really known for sure is that hours are not guaranteed and full timers get a shot at OT before a per diem gets hired for the day. Sworn personnel can also bump an H8 off their shift when deciding to pick up OT at the last second.

Not much else is known but I can tell you the field rumours.

1. It is a non sworn position meaning you're not a part of the union or a badged member of the department.

2. H8s won't be allowed to respond to fires since they won't have benefits or Scott pack training.

3. No guarantee of a full time position ever. If the department treats them like every other position you'll have to open test for the full time h3 spot with everyone else.

4. Abbreviated 2 week training academy to get acclimated to the system. Normally new hires get a few months.

Basically you sort of work for the department but you're not officially in. With that said, if any of us were working for some private company somewhere and wanted some kind of in with SFFD we'd probably apply for the H8 position.

It could go either way if they actually get implemented. You could very well also end up being stuck per diem for years.


----------



## patzyboi (Nov 27, 2014)

is this the only hiring session they have coming up? In dec?

I'm schedule for the test but I also have my school final that day :/


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 27, 2014)

patzyboi said:


> is this the only hiring session they have coming up? In dec?
> 
> I'm schedule for the test but I also have my school final that day :/



"Approximately 1,000 candidates are being invited to take the written test. Due to the large number of candidates, we are only able to accommodate rescheduling requests under extenuating circumstances. *Requests to reschedule due to conflicts with work or school will not be granted.  Please send your request to DHR-PublicSafety@sfgov.org for consideration."

FYI, this was in the email you received.*


----------



## jim99 (Nov 28, 2014)

Gotshirtz001 & beachmedic, Thanks for the info. If you hear anymore info please keep us updated. I appriciate it!


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Dec 1, 2014)

anyone know a good parking stop for the testing site?


----------



## Angel (Dec 5, 2014)

parking SUUUCKED
i just wanted to say to some who understand....why come to this test in shorts? especially if its raining? way to make a bad first impression


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 5, 2014)

That was me.


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Dec 5, 2014)

Angel said:


> parking SUUUCKED
> i just wanted to say to some who understand....why come to this test in shorts? especially if its raining? way to make a bad first impression



hahaha that wasnt me, but i believe it not anyone from the fd there, it just people who just work for the city that hands out the test


----------



## Angel (Dec 5, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> That was me.



Oh boy! were you cold?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 5, 2014)

Angel said:


> Oh boy! were you cold?


Yeah, I was kidding. 
I think suit guy and shorts/flipflop guy at written tests are equally lame. 
Just don't stand out in any way and u r good.


----------



## Angel (Dec 6, 2014)

haha I didnt take you for the shorts type!
yea, i keep it business casual for stuff like that. Never know who's watching. I remember one test I went to girls were in booty shorts!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 6, 2014)

On the contrary, I am always wearing shorts and flip flops... Even in the rain. 

My philosophy is that if I'm not at work, I don't want to wear pants or shoes.

At tests, like you, I'd rather blend in.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2014)

Interesting. I just tested for a paramedic position, at a county agency. I wore shirt, tie and a jacket. I was the best dressed person there. One guy wore khakis and a shirt and tie, another guy was in shorts and a polo shirt, a girl was in a "whacker style T-shirt". I was amazed.

Of course, an unscheduled interview followed the test. Not dressing for the job you want is a mistake. 

And I don't know if it was the case at the SSFD test, but I know for a fact that battalion chiefs and members of the oral boards will often hang out in civilian clothes at the testing site to see what the candidates look like and how they present themselves.


----------



## BeachMedic (Dec 7, 2014)

Hire the booty shorts!

Jk. Probably none of our BCs there.

Start running if you haven't already. The academy isn't that tough but you will log about 5 miles a day. Don't have to be the best just don't be the worst.

That and the department physician is kind of a stickler.


----------



## Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

Define stickler... I have never ran 5 miles in my life...and sadly I look like it


----------



## BeachMedic (Dec 7, 2014)

Angel said:


> Define stickler... I have never ran 5 miles in my life...and sadly I look like it



Weight proportionate to height or body fat percentage less than 25% for males. Not sure about females, should be higher though.

Normal vitals, no drugs in system. Immunizations up to date.

They check everything.

The doc just doesn't let anything slip. I had to take three separate trips. Two for urine. I had excessive ketones because I was doing a low carb diet and another to renew my mmr because apparently that wears off after 20 years. They stagger academy letters and it was kind of a rush to get everything done in time.

The doc seems to fail people for minor things.


----------



## Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

oh boy....


----------



## Angel (Dec 19, 2014)

results are out


----------



## patzyboi (Dec 19, 2014)

This is just for an EMS academy? They treat it like the exercises of a fire academy?


----------



## Angel (Dec 20, 2014)

yes for emts, im not sure what your second question is asking


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 20, 2014)

The PAT makes sense. You very often may need to climb multiple flights of stairs to reach your pt living in an SRO.


----------



## BeachMedic (Dec 20, 2014)

How'd you guys do?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 20, 2014)

Passed. Skills/Oral and PAT on 1/7.


----------



## Angel (Dec 20, 2014)

Same. Wish I scored higher but it's alright


----------



## patzyboi (Dec 21, 2014)

lol. 79%

Oral/skills on 1/9


----------



## oceanminded28 (Dec 2, 2016)

BeachMedic said:


> @medic707
> 
> Shirtz has good info. There are three ways to move over to suppression.
> 
> ...



I was wondering if you know what the academy for ems is like? I am turning my packet in to the chief this coming week for January academy I guess and just got notice today. Gonna be a time crunch but hoped you could offer insight and/or tips?


----------



## oceanminded28 (Dec 2, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Do the suppression guys respond to every medical call like the departments sown here in LA? Or only certain calls?


Hey did you get picked up by sffd?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 3, 2016)

oceanminded28 said:


> I was wondering if you know what the academy for ems is like? I am turning my packet in to the chief this coming week for January academy I guess and just got notice today. Gonna be a time crunch but hoped you could offer insight and/or tips?



PM me and I can try to put you in touch with some people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oceanminded28 (Dec 3, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> PM me and I can try to put you in touch with some people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm not familiar with this platform as I've come on it quite honestly just for this, and I can't find a way to pm lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2016)

oceanminded28 said:


> I'm not familiar with this platform as I've come on it quite honestly just for this, and I can't find a way to pm lol



You need to have 5 substantive posts. Introduce yourself in the intro forum and take part in some discussion.


----------



## Nick15 (Dec 29, 2016)

Will they be opening up anytime soon for emt again? All they have open right now is the position for medics


----------



## Destiny (May 31, 2017)

Anyone have any pointers for the Oral/Skills testing? What to study up on?


----------

